# Help Tracking Stolen iPhone 3Gs



## Txmason (Oct 30, 2012)

Today, October 30, 2012 my dad lost his iphone3Gs I gave him. I have the FindMyPhone feature activated on the 3GS and spoke with Apple. Currently, the phone is offline. And when I call the phone it goes straight to voicemail. My question for you brothers is what do I do now?

Do I need to notify local law enforcement or call AT&T?

Best,
Bro. Jerry Johnston


----------



## widows son (Oct 30, 2012)

I would keep trying to call and call AT&T


----------



## crono782 (Oct 31, 2012)

I'd be surprised if law enforcement helped you much. Even if the find app turned up a location if would be a toss up. I've seen it before. Was the phone pass code locked at least? The phone either died, its turned off, or they yanked the Sim card. Either way the find app won't do much. I'd maybe ask apple and get their suggestion. Maybe a remote wipe can be done when the phone comes back online (if ever) if finding it is a lost cause.


----------



## sands67 (Oct 31, 2012)

Lost would be better than stolen. As someone as already said the battery has most likely died or the SIM has been pulled if it is going direct to voice mail. I would call apple and give them the serial number in case it has been found and someone tries to service it. You could also report it to the police in the event someone finds it. It may show up, but other than that I hate to say you have done pretty much all you can.


----------



## bupton52 (Oct 31, 2012)

Lock it and make it send you a notification as soon as it is charged and connected to wifi.


----------



## crono782 (Oct 31, 2012)

If I remember right, if you report it stolen, the phone's serial is added to a carrier database that will let them know if someone tries to activate it.


----------



## Txmason (Nov 1, 2012)

I did finally get the right serial number from Apple but I had to call their California Headquarters to get it. If any of you brothers would like assistance in how to turn the "Find My iphone" feature on please let me know


----------



## martin (Nov 2, 2012)

Gone brother just let it go


----------



## Txmason (Nov 3, 2012)

I found my iphone! While at a wedding in Austin, TX I received a call on my iphone which turned out to be my dads phone. Guess what! Our neighbor had accidentally picked it up when I had give her a extra phone and she put in it in
A box my mom had given her. So all is safe! Please brothers be sure and install the find my iphone app as well as the mobile locate app by AT&T both of which is free from iTunes. I hope this story can further save another brother from that pit in your stomach feeling. God Bless to you all here on MoT!


----------

